# RIP Harlee



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

aww im sorry. the lesson horse i learned on died recently, and even tough i only had 3 lessons with her i miss her.


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

RIP Harlee.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Awe sad.
So, my name is Harlee and I was looking through this and I was like, They can't think I'm dead right?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

She looked wonderful! I love Palomino horses. The good thing is she lived a long and happy life! I am sure she enjoyed you riding her! 

R.I.P
Harlee


----------

